# California Travel - Irwindale/Covina Cycling



## gizmo22 (Mar 28, 2015)

Will be in California for a couple of weeks for work in April. Will be staying in the City of Industry area. Spent some time there recently and decided when I go back, I'd like to spend some time on two wheels.

A few things to address...

1.) Getting a bike. Can possibly ship, but was looking at $200-$300 to get that done. Alternatively, I found Synaptic Cycles offering up a lovely looking Calfee and others for $40 to $55 a day. Before I opt to reserve something there, any other options?

2.) Routes. I can decide on number 1 by myself. The idea of searching for a route is a bit more difficult. Would love to get up into the mountains, but no idea on how and where to get to some climbing. Group rides aren't out of the question, but from what I understand, a midwest pro can't hang with the crash 5/citizen crew from California.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

From Industry you can drive up Azusa Ave to Azusa and park at city hall on Foothill Blvd. from there you can ride up Hwy 39 to East Fork Road to Camp Williams. From there you ride up to Glendora Ridge Road then up to and down Glendora Mountain Road (GMR) When you get to the bottom on GMR turn right on Sierra Madre and head back to Azusa. 35 miles and 3500 feet of climbing. If you are short on time a ride up and down GMR is a good work out. 9 miles and 2500 feet of climbing. They use it in the Tour of Cali. The problem with riding in Industry is all the truck traffic. If you can drive 10 minutes you can get a lot of riding in Rowland Heights, La Habra Heights and Hacienda Heights. 

look on strava for East West, Pathfinder, Turnbull Canyon, GMR and Azusa Canyon.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Another drive & park option is El Canto park, in city of Duarte.
http://goo.gl/maps/7Xzop
Form there, it is about 0.5 mile on a paved bike trail to Hwy 39 (aka San Gabriel Canyon Rd), and you can ride all the roads mentioned by JM714.

Depending on your fitness level and available time, continuing on Glendora Rdge Rd (GRR) to Mt Baldy Village is spectacular, including the possibility of the additional "switchbacks" to the Mt Baldy ski area. ("Queen" stage summit finish in 2 Tours of Calif).

However, GRR is remote, cell phone coverage is spotty, and it's probably not wise to do this route solo, given your unfamiliarity.

If you can find riding partners on social media, consider going for it.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

JM714 said:


> From Industry you can drive up Azusa Ave to Azusa and park at city hall on Foothill Blvd. from there you can ride up Hwy 39 to East Fork Road to Camp Williams. From there you ride up to Glendora Ridge Road then up to and down Glendora Mountain Road (GMR) When you get to the bottom on GMR turn right on Sierra Madre and head back to Azusa. 35 miles and 3500 feet of climbing. If you are short on time a ride up and down GMR is a good work out. 9 miles and 2500 feet of climbing. They use it in the Tour of Cali. The problem with riding in Industry is all the truck traffic. If you can drive 10 minutes you can get a lot of riding in Rowland Heights, La Habra Heights and Hacienda Heights.
> 
> look on strava for East West, Pathfinder, Turnbull Canyon, GMR and Azusa Canyon.


+1. Industry is not a very nice place to ride, but a quick 5 minute drive to HH, RH, Whittier and there are some nice routes. This is a route that I like to ride:

https://app.strava.com/routes/2037709

Drive to the Puente Hills Mall and park. This loop hits all of my favorite local roads. I would not recommend riding this route later in the day because traffic on Colima can be sketchy--drivers in this area are not known for their overwhelming skillset. There are bike lanes available for the busier streets on this route, though. If you're back by 11-ish, you'll miss the rush of (bad) drivers. 

This is another favorite route of mine:

https://app.strava.com/routes/2037751

Lots of ways to riff on this one. GMR can either take you west to Azusa Canyon, or East to Glendora Ridge Rd and Mt Baldy. Both are a lot of fun. GMR is a popular road with not only cyclists, but moto and car guys--so while regular traffic may be light, keep in mind guys are dragging knee up there every morning. Unlike the previous route, it's best to ride GMR late morning (10 AM disembark). 

If you're looking for flat miles or an easier ride, there's always the San Gabriel River Trail, which will take you from Irwindale (Santa Fe Dam) down to Seal Beach. From Seal Beach you can head in either direction on PCH. Santa Ana River Trail parallels SGRT, if you prefer landing in Huntington Beach. I will say SGRT is sketchier than SART, and though I live much closer to SGRT, i usually drive to SART if i'm doing a trail ride. Irwindale to SB is about 60 miles R/T.


----------

